# A384 vintage advertisement picture



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

This pic (I've already posted it before) comes from a Zenith 'Flash' booklet, dated 1971, and intended to present novelties to watchmakers/jewellers. Don't know if anybody ever noticed, but here the A384 has a decimal dial ring (rather like the one from the A386) instead of the usual tachymeter.

Anybody ever seen another pic or actual watch like that?

Should it be considered a genuine watch (if ever one was spotted) or a 'Franken' advertisement ?

In recent years I've noticed that Zenith watches being projected on the drawing table and already shown in pictures, may show small differences from the actual watches being sold later on.

But this pic comes from a booklet, dated 1/1971 : the A384 had already been in production for more than a year.

Still maybe the pic was older and was a design idea that was abandoned for the A384 later on.

Any thoughts?


----------



## John Chris (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: A384 vintage advertisment picture*

I've not seen one with that configuration, but I wonder if Zenith offered options back then - e.g. Customize your A384! - choose decimal ring or tachymetre ring!


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: A384 vintage advertisment picture*

Interesting! It can't be the dial of an A386 since, although the outer white tachymetric scale is separate from the dial on that one, here we have the wrong totalizers. The only other options are the G382 (only a black and white picture in Rössler - and it looks like that one may well not have a silver or white dial!) or the extremely rare WH40802. Unlikely that they used a dial for one of those for the A384 unintentionally.

While on that point, it looks like all the references with 1/100 scale dials are pre-1972. Maybe they planned developing the theme further but the Zenith Electronics Company vetoed the idea once they took over in 1972.....?!

Hartmut Richter


----------

